# اريد مواضيع ماجستير في ميكاترونكس



## خالد ماهر (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس لسه متخرج السنه دي وناوي اعمل ماجستير انشاء الله 
والحمدلله ربنا كرمني وسجلت مع دكتور كبير في الكلية وكان اول سؤال سالهولي هوه عايز تعمل ماجستير في ايه؟
قولتله عايز اعمل ماجستير في ميكاترونيك 
قالي ميكاترونيك ده مجال واسع اوي حدد نقطه معينه تعمل الماجستير فيها
والآن امامي مجالات كتير جدا اعمل فيها الماجستير وانا محتالر ومش عارف اختار ايه
ياريت اسمع رايكم ايه هي الأفكار اللي ممكن تكون مفيده وتساعدني اشتغل لما اخلص ماجستير 
انا عار ف انه سؤال غريب شويه بس اعتبرني واحد صاحبك وبيدردش معاك
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*مجالات تحضير الماجستير*

[FRAME="12 70"] 


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس ميكاترونكس لسه متخرج السنه دي وناوي اعمل ماجستير انشاء الله
> والحمدلله ربنا كرمني وسجلت مع دكتور كبير في الكلية وكان اول سؤال سالهولي هوه عايز تعمل ماجستير في ايه؟
> قولتله عايز اعمل ماجستير في ميكاترونيك
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم خالد ماهر, أحيي فيك رغبتك في تحضير الماجستير في مجال الميكاترونكس
وحقيقة أخي الكريم, مجالات الميكاترونكس ليست فقط بكثيرة ولكن لا يمكن حصرها, وسأقولها لك بشكل مبسط , فكل مجالات تحضير الماجستير التقليدية لها تطبيق في الميكاترونكس, فمثلاً إذا كنت ستحضر رسالتك في الميكانيكا فحتى تصبح رسالتك في الميكاترنكس يجب ربط هذا المجال بكلاً من التحكم والكهرباء, وإذا كانت رسالتك في التحكم وتريد أن تربطها بالميكاترونكس يجب أن يتم ربطها بكلاً من الميكانيكا والكهرباء, وهكذا.
ومن المجالات التي يمكن أن يتم تحضير ماجستير الميكاترونكس
1- الشبكات العصبية Neural Networks
2- Fuzzy Logic
3- Control
4- التصميم الميكانيكي
5- المشغلات Actuators
6- Organic Light Emitting Diodes OLEDS
وغيرها الكثير المهم يجب أن ترى الموضوع الذي من خلال تستطيع أن تخدم مجالات أي نظام ميكاتروني ( ميكانيكي+ كهربي + تحكم ) , وأعلم أخي الكريم أن تلك العناصر الثلاثة هي ما يسمى المنظومة System ولهذا يطلق على مهندس الميكاترونكس مهندس تصميم نُظم System Design
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/FRAME]​


----------



## خالد ماهر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
كلامك فعلا مفيد وانا كنت قرأت عن الشبكات العصبيه زمان وهو فعلا مجال رائع 
ححاول اسأل رواد المقع لو حد عنده معلومات عنها ولو عجبتني ححاول اعمل ماجستير عنها
وشكرا لك على اهتمامك


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (19 سبتمبر 2006)

حقا .,........... المجالات واسعة جدا و الله المستعان على كل شئ . اوصيك بالإستعانة بالله و التوكل عليه


----------



## hala781 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو ياجماعة انا عندي نفس المشكلة بالظبط لكن عاوزة اعمل ماجيستير في التصميم ..ممكن حد يوضح لي انا ممكن اعمل نقطة البحث في ايه بالظبط؟؟


----------



## م.محمد عبدالعزيز (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ردا على المهندسة هالة
مجالات التصميم الميكانيكي
متعددة كذلك 
بدءا من علم المواد وخاصة المواد المركبة ده بحر كبير ورائع 
عندك تصميم الروبوت وده مجال رائع ومرتبط جدا مع التحكم 
في مجال الاهتزازات 
ممكن كمان pipe line

وبالتوفيق


----------



## ghostnaz (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*يعطيك العافية*

تسلم أيديك


----------

